# long throw headlamp



## griffshrek (May 6, 2011)

Hi guys

can anyone recommend a headlamp that can be bought over the counter that has a throw of 250yds or more.


----------



## Szemhazai (May 6, 2011)

There is no such headlamp, some hand torch throwers can reach over 200yds, but not so many...

i.e. Ultrafire UF-009 Supreme http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=11185

High - 10m






High - 60m





High - 130m - it's only about 140yds


----------



## burpee (May 6, 2011)

One good head lamp I know of is made by Lenser. I doubt it can throw a 100 yards, but because of its focusing ring it IS very useful for both trail and spotting needs.


----------



## vtunderground (May 6, 2011)

I don't think it's impossible. I think it all depends on how little ambient light there is, and how bright you want your target to be illuminated. Out in the mountains, with no moon, and after letting my eyes adjust to the dark, my Surefire Saint will illuminate trees on an opposing hillside at 120-150 yards away (not brightly, just well enough to pick out the individual trees). And the Saint has comparatively NO throw!


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 6, 2011)

try a handheld with the Fenix head band.


----------



## turboBB (May 6, 2011)

The Led Lenser H7 comes close at a claimed 180m (approx. 196 yds). Out of curiosity, what would be main purpose for the long throw as it may likely be better served by a flashlight instead.

EDIT: Just saw your other post re: light for hunting scope, in which case you're likely best served by that.


----------



## griffshrek (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the replies guys, i should have made my post more clear.

About 6 months back i saw on UK TV some guys hunting in the swamp areas of Louisiana i believe , if i remember right they had a hard baseball type hats with a built in lamp which appeared to be 4"-5" in diameter this had a seperate battery pack and looked to give a good light throw . 

i am after this type of set up as i lamp hunt on my own and this would make it far easier , i am very new to the modern lighting world but think i will have to try a self build to custom fit my needs when i get a bit more knowledge and confidence 

regards....neil


----------



## Mathiashogevold (May 7, 2011)

I don't like to say it, but a headlamp which really throws is the LED Lenser H14  
I throws better than the H7 etc, before it runs down to 60 % light output after 3-4 minutes.


----------



## vtunderground (May 7, 2011)

griffshrek said:


> About 6 months back i saw on UK TV some guys hunting in the swamp areas of Louisiana i believe , if i remember right they had a hard baseball type hats with a built in lamp which appeared to be 4"-5" in diameter this had a seperate battery pack and looked to give a good light throw .



Ah! That's a miners caplamp, or something very similar. They do have good throw, although probably not 250 yards. A Google search for "coon hunt caplamp" should help you out.

A while back Barbarin reviewed a Li-ion LED caplamp that looks pretty decent: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ofessional-mining-headlamps-(beamshots-added)


----------



## Pacecar (May 7, 2011)

Some hunters use an aspheric adjustable 5W headlamp.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=180643922834&si=gQaCY2Ih8C8cYCWn6gNA%252FjskTWA%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## Pacecar (May 7, 2011)

Also, some hunters use the Predator Light with cap mount.
http://www.kcshounds.com/predator_lights.php


----------



## ahorton (May 7, 2011)

Not exactly over-the-counter but I do make and sell a few long range headlamps.

I have a few of these 'Wormlights' that can be made up:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?290476
With an XR-E the Wormlight will do over 300 yards @ 4W. When I want a wider beam with similar range, I use SST-50s (15W) or SST-90s (30W). An XM-L could also be used but I haven't tried one yet.
I suggest against the SST-90 because the battery is huge and it gets pretty hot (though it never actually overheats).


This is the second version of my 'Spike' headlight which is sold out but a third version is being developed:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?287292


----------



## griffshrek (May 8, 2011)

Gentlemen 

thank you for all the replies you have given me plenty to mull over......try and buy off the shelf ........get a customised set up.......have a go and attempt a self build .......Neil


----------



## LKTTU (May 10, 2011)

Coon hunting lights are going to be what you are looking for. Typically kelly's k-lights and valley creek hunting supply lights get the best reviews. You can do a search and find their websites. The 17 to 21 volt incans are going to be the best bet. Their LEDs are getting better, but they are not quite there yet (in my opinion)


----------



## bonhomme (May 12, 2011)

I use the Streamlight Argo HP C4 modded with a cree XRE R2, on low it measures 600lux and on high 2800lux for throw.
Not bad for a headlamp using only 320mA on high.
Greetings Marc


----------



## ahorton (May 12, 2011)

To see things well at 200 yards, you want about 20,000 lux. 300 yards needs about 45,000 lux.


----------



## bonhomme (May 12, 2011)

Ok i am sure you need many (20000lux) lux to throw +200 yards, but you have to make your one headlamp to maths these range.
With a normal (like the argo) headlamp 2800lux is not bad (it throws like my handheld jetbeam rrt0 r5) +- same distance.
If i have to guess +-100 meters you can still see the beam very well.
To reachs +200yards you will need a big reflector or a lens i think witch you dont easely find in a normal headlamp.(also big current consumptions i guess).
Greetings Marc
(sorry for my poor englisch)


----------



## darkpity (Jul 3, 2011)

Gday mate,

May be well after useful, but short of custom I can recommend the fenix hp20 headlamp. The hp20 works alright if a little uncomfortable to wear sometimes (I got a big head though). 

I set a mate up with a hp20, and weapon mounted dereelight dbs with pressure switch for roo shooting and he is stoked. 

Just a thought for over the counter option. 

AA battery is a bonus for ease to replenish also.


----------



## krackerjack9 (Oct 31, 2011)

*XLR 250 tactical light*

*GREEN Kill Light XLR 250 

havnt found to much about it

or ND3 lazer for hunting*


----------



## peterharvey73 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: XLR 250 tactical light*

The Fenix HP11 R5 is a pretty good thrower.
Like an R5 flashlight, it could throw close to 200 meters; at least 150 meters plus.
However for 200 meters or more, it can't...


----------

